# I am in!



## Troopers (May 31, 2009)

Check out my resorts owned (to the left).  I just returned from 5 days at Disneyland and bought 200 points at BLT.


----------



## dvc_john (Jun 1, 2009)

Welcome Home!


----------



## DVC Mike (Jun 2, 2009)

Troopers said:


> Check out my resorts owned (to the left). I just returned from 5 days at Disneyland and bought 200 points at BLT.


 
Congrats and welcome home!


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jun 2, 2009)

Welcome home neighbor!


----------



## jamstew (Jun 8, 2009)

Welcome home! I'll be adding on at BLT within the next week or two :whoopie:


----------



## SDKath (Jun 8, 2009)

Congrats!!  Hope to see you at DL someday!

We just booked our GCV weeks for this year today!!!  Cannot wait to go back to DL and to the Grand.   

Hey, maybe we can do an owner trade someday.  I would love to go to BLT, especially since my kids are still young and tend not to want to stay in the park for 14 hours at a time.  

Katherine


----------



## icydog (Jun 8, 2009)

Welcome Home! AGAIN!!!


----------



## wmmmmm (Jun 8, 2009)

Congratulation and welcome home.  BLT is tempting but they weren't selling it yet when I purchased SSR last year.  Unfortunately, if I'm going to cave-in to addontitis, it'll probably be more GCV


----------

